# Eight expanded bullets incl. Gold Dot and Win. PDX1



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Added today are the 165g. Speer Gold Dot and the new Winchester PDX1 in 180g., all I could find. As you can see, both performed excellently. Perhaps not visible in the pic are the PDX1 nose's edges, thicker than any other bullet's.

IMO all the bullets on the top row performed excellently, and on the basis of just this one easy test, any would do just finely.

To TOF, yes the Gold Dots performed well, but not to the exclusion of any of the other 5. Of course, as I've written several times, this is an easy test, and other tests will produce different results. That said, I'm still very pleased with my XTP reloads, especially since these bullets are now inexpensive enough to practice with.

See http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22027 for a pic of the waterjug setup.

Here are a couple pics that better show the thick fronts of the PDX1.


----------

